

Scheme Cookbook: Common idioms and recipes in Scheme - alaricsp
http://schemecookbook.org/

======
alaricsp
Now I'm wondering if they count as design patterns or not...

~~~
KirinDave
I think that's a matter of perception. Much has been said about what exactly
design patterns are, but my personal take is that they're a linguistic tool
rather than a how-to. Every craft or art has a catalogue of terms that they
use to describe the specifics of the practice. For programming, these are
"patterns". Novices learn them because those who came before realized these
practices were the foundation of the craft and thus deserved names. But in and
of themselves they are not useful save as the most high level of guides (and
let's face it, no one implements an exact copy-as-presented of Fowler's
Visitor pattern).

Which is my long-winded way of saying: Yes, I think so. :)

